# Casting with a drone?



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Can I surf fish Lake Michigan and use a drone to mega-cast?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Sure seems like an awful amount of work to make 1 "cast"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Sure seems like an awful amount of work to make 1 "cast"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Would be worth it for surf fishing. If you could triple your casting distance it could be the difference in catching fish and just sunbathing.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

hypox said:


> Can I surf fish Lake Michigan and use a drone to mega-cast?


No, you can not.
"(2) An individual shall not take game or fish using an unmanned vehicle or unmanned device that uses aerodynamic forces to achieve flight or using an unmanned vehicle or unmanned device that operates on the surface of water or underwater."

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2015-2016/publicact/htm/2015-PA-0013.htm

Act No. 13
Public Acts of 2015
Approved by the Governor
April 14, 2015
Filed with the Secretary of State
April 14, 2015
EFFECTIVE DATE: July 13, 2015

*STATE OF MICHIGAN
98TH LEGISLATURE
REGULAR SESSION OF 2015*

*Introduced by Senators Pavlov, Casperson, Nofs, Zorn, Knezek, Marleau, Schmidt, Horn, Green and Booher*

*ENROLLED SENATE BILL No. 55*

AN ACT to amend 1994 PA 451, entitled “An act to protect the environment and natural resources of the state; to codify, revise, consolidate, and classify laws relating to the environment and natural resources of the state; to regulate the discharge of certain substances into the environment; to regulate the use of certain lands, waters, and other natural resources of the state; to protect the people’s right to hunt and fish; to prescribe the powers and duties of certain state and local agencies and officials; to provide for certain charges, fees, assessments, and donations; to provide certain appropriations; to prescribe penalties and provide remedies; and to repeal acts and parts of acts,” by amending section 40111c (MCL 324.40111c), as added by 2008 PA 301.

_The People of the State of Michigan enact:_

Sec. 40111c. (1) A person other than the department shall not take game using a tranquilizer propelled from a bow or firearm.

*(2) An individual shall not take game or fish using an unmanned vehicle or unmanned device that uses aerodynamic forces to achieve flight or using an unmanned vehicle or unmanned device that operates on the surface of water or underwater.*

Enacting section 1. This amendatory act takes effect 90 days after the date it is enacted into law.

Enacting section 2. This amendatory act does not take effect unless Senate Bill No. 54 of the 98th Legislature is enacted into law.

This act is ordered to take immediate effect.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Is casting considered “ taking fish”. I thought reeling them in was....


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

My rod storage tube on my cart looks very similar to a spud gun...Just saying.


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

petronius said:


> No, you can not.
> "(2) An individual shall not take game or fish using an unmanned vehicle or unmanned device that uses aerodynamic forces to achieve flight or using an unmanned vehicle or unmanned device that operates on the surface of water or underwater."
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2015-2016/publicact/htm/2015-PA-0013.htm
> ...


Planer boards? Or drone what's the diff.?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Planer boards obviously do not fit the definition of prohibited devices.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Are casting and fishing the same thing?

Is a tip-up an unmanned device that operates on the surface of the water?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

hypox said:


> Are casting and fishing the same thing?
> 
> Is a tip-up an unmanned device that operates on the surface of the water?


Casting is just one of the activities within the general heading of fishing. Similar to trolling.

While a tip-up may meet the loose definition you quoted, I am sure tip-ups are not prohibited under that existing statues. A rhetorical answer to your rhetorical question.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

always wondered about those mini speedboats for trolling when sitting bluegill fishin,now I know petro,ty


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

I also have thought about a
RC boat to take a lure out, could cover a lot of water that way.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

slowpaya said:


> always wondered about those mini speedboats for trolling when sitting bluegill fishin,now I know petro,ty


What would a fisherman do if a big bass or pike grabbed the hook and swam off with a several hundred dollar RC boat? I would not be happy. :lol:

I think part of the reasoning behind the prohibition of RC vehicles for hunting and fishing is that they are electronically controlled and can go beyond the sight of the user.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

When Rick Snyder signed the bill to ban the use of drones for hunting and fishing in 2015, he said:
"Hunting and fishing are some of Michigan's most revered pastimes, and a major driver of our economy thanks to continued participation from residents and out-of-state visitors," Snyder said in a statement.
"Using electronic devices to manipulate the sport is disruptive and a misuse of the natural resources we are blessed with."

Snyder also signed a bill that would allow jail time and a fine for anyone using a drone to harass people hunting and fishing.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

I have been seeing a lot of devices that go on tip-ups............light, sound devices, and the ability to send info to your phone.......................will these be allowed?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Janehal said:


> I have been seeing a lot of devices that go on tip-ups............light, sound devices, and the ability to send info to your phone.......................will these be allowed?


Nothing in the fishing rules that says those devises can't be used, but all lines must be under immediate control.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2016-2017MIFishingGuide_515573_7.pdf

Page 10 of the 2016-2017 Michigan Fishing Guide.

"All tip-ups and other similar devices must be marked with the name and address of the owner in legible English, either directly on the object or securely fastened to it by a plate or tag. *All lines must be under immediate control*."


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

To add a little to this conversation, it is not legal in Michigan to video yourself with a drone while fishing.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

A buddy and I were just having this conversation. Although, we both agree that using a drone for "casting" would likely be considered illegal it got us to wondering how large of a drone do you think you would need to real in a 5lbs bass, 10lbs steelhead, or s a 15lbs salmon? 

Also, seeing the part about it being illegal to harass hunters with a drone, I was thinking while sitting in my tree stand on the state land, it sure would be nice to take a drone up nice and high before walking in (during daylight hours obviously) to see if and where anyone else is hunting. Technically, I'm not harassing anyone. I am actually trying to see where someone is so I can avoid them. 

I think both of these uses may or may not get you a ticket depending on the officer. In the second scenario, I would be more worried of someone trying to shoot it down


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Why/how would you be reeling in a fish with a drone?

I was thinking the drone would simply carry your bait out farther from shore then drop it. 

Not legal to video yourself fishing with a drone??


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

hypox said:


> Why/how would you be reeling in a fish with a drone?
> 
> I was thinking the drone would simply carry your bait out farther from shore then drop it.
> 
> Not legal to video yourself fishing with a drone??


I think the issue with videoing yourself fishing with a drone it would be considered scouting for fish. Similar to looking for deer movement when you are hunting. Here is video of a guy fishing the Platte river during a salmon run. I think he was probably breaking the law here and didn't even realize it.


----------

